# The Bay - a couple of firsts



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

Well done Kim, kingies and sharks in the bay is a pretty good effort 8)

I'm too knackered ATM to post much, it was a top w'end with quite a few species caught overall & a couple of new yak species 1st's for me.

A short list of what was caught by us all.

Shark, kingie, bream, tailor, snapper, pike, squid, ooglies of a heinze amount of varieties, wrasse, leather jackets, red mowie, abolone, flathead and probably others I've forgotten.

Leigh has some great pics, squidder does too.

Next trip is already in the planning stages, keep an eye on the trips forum in the next few days for details :wink:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Good onya Kim, certainly a mixed bag , and a SHARK :shock: , did you scream :?: , i would have, well done , sounds like a great weekend and a new 10 ft rod , lookout beach and rocks , here she comes , if the fish are about , its great spinning off the rocks , and you get some great pelagics, but, it can be a bit addictive and also a bit on the dangerous side, great to see you enjoying the salt so much


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Well done Kim.............and all. Look fwd to seeing the pics.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

congrats Kim on the shark and other species .. looking forward to the pic's...


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Nice report Kim - despite a fair bit of effort put in by the boys to try and get a kingfish (live baits etc) kim had a monopoly on the yellow tailed fish for the weekend, well done.  The convoy from Canberra (Red, Funda and me) met up with Kim and Andre on Saturday morning and we hit the water, pretty much immediately a variety of fish started hitting the decks, small snapper wrasse and ooglies making up the bulk, all caught on SPs fished deep. I caught a few small slimey mackeral with small SPs on the surface, and put on out as a live bait - he swam happily for about an hour, then the rod started bumping, then rhythmically pumping - squid! I managed to draw the squid up to the surface, then 'switch bait' with a squid jig. A lot more effort with a squid jig over the next several hours didn't result in any more squid  Although Victor caught one later in the day on a trolled HB  Allan caught a MASSIVE bream off a bommie on a SP, and Red founf some tailor. We beached at around 1pm, and headed to the local fast food joint, where hamburgers and fish and chips were devoured with gusto. For most of us the plans to head out for an evening fish went awry as 'the tireds' set in, although I think Kim and maybe Victor did hit the water. Allan Red Andre and I had a fish BBQ fit for kings with snapper, bream, flathead, tailor and calamari fried up and washed down with beers and tall tales   :lol:

Sunday morning saw an early start as we were paddling just as the sun was starting to lighten the sky, and we were joined by Bart70. I loaded my spearfishing gear into the Fish n Dive and planned to snorkel a small bay a few kms from the launch site. It was much quieter than the previous day, Allan managed to switch bait a small squid which latched on to a much larger pike he caught, but that was probably the most notable catch during the first hour. After a while I caught another small slimy mack and sent him out, nothing for the first 20 mins, then the rod started shivering/shaking, then the line started sawing sideways, and a fin broke the surface amidst a lot of splashing, SHARK! After a short run the hook pulled, we think it was probably a hammerhead of around a metre judging by the splashing, spewing! :x

As soon as the sun was well up I landed on a deserted beach with only kangaroo footprints on it, donned the wetsuit, and commenced a 3 hour search for lobsters, with no luck :roll: A bit disappointing, but I speared a few nice leatherjackets and a 49cm red morwong, and found a few abalone as well. By the time I'd finished diving the seas were angry, and those few km of paddling back to the car seemed to take forever......hamburgers were again devoured before commencing the drive back to Canberra. It was a top weekend with a great variety of fish caught, can't wait to hit Bateman's again


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

A few more pics:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

sounds like a cracking trip. the BBQ looked mouth wateringly delish' too. The 3 hour dive would have been great despite the lack of crays.Good work.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Lovelly mix bag there Jason, sounds like an awesome trip.

Milt,


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks for a great trip all of you and congtrats especially to you kim. I'm quite jealous of your shark at this stage :twisted:

Great report too you guys. Jason your photos have just made me decide to get a better camera. MINE SUCKS!!!!!!!! When I compare my photos to yours. Nice going there mate. Looking forward to a next trip with all of you


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

As usual a great report and pics Red. Good to see you all out there and having such good results.....


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Yes great postings and great reports all round...

Kind of wish I was there, in fact my weekend in the end allowed plenty of time so am kicking myself for not attending, knowing your all die hard offshore fishos im sure another trip will be planned soon and I will definately be up for a coastal sorte.

Nice work...


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

The crew chowing down, really nice tucker at that take away.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

I joined everyone Sunday as I could not make it for the Saturday run....

Had a great time - lots of pike about especially early. Got a few rock cod and wrasse. Landed a nice snapper (36cm) which was not too bad.

Whilst 'motoring' to another location I got a good strike and played the fish for a while....ended up with a very large Sgt Baker (biggest I have seen) which proved exciting for a few minutes.

A bit more fishing, and photo taking for kim who hooked her Kingy, and it was time for me to venture back as I had a party to attend that day. Seems I did not miss a real lot as the weather closed in shortly after and the others headed back also.

A fun trip as always..thanks guys for the company....certainly gotta do it again someday!

Bart70


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Top trip efferyone, I had a nice time of it at Barlings too, Its a good time of the year on the south coast. 

I'm not to sure when the next outing will be, the marine forecast is not looking to cheerful for the rest of the week. 

I,ve worked out a new rig that stops getting all the bottom denizens but you still get the bigger stuff I'll post it on the tackle talk section. 

cheers

mal de mar


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Congratulations to all! What a top trip, and isnt this what our sport is all about. Getting out with both new and old friends and having a ball and many laughs at each others expense!! Loved the photo of the convoy. Shows our sport is really going places! Steve.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

Just a quick update folks.

Dinner tonight was absolutely awesome.

Baked whole Red Morwong with onions, garlic & sprinkled with masterfoods season all

salt n pepper squid & abolone mixed together with ginger & a hint of garlic.

All served with a special fried rice from the Thai joint down the road.

YUMMY!!!!!!


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Golly gosh, there's some good fish down your way!

An excellent report all!

Matt

PS Great to see the Hobies well represented - especially the golden papaya! :wink: Got a newy myself and I'm wrapped.


----------



## GracefulLily (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi All,

Well Funda was right the fish, squid & abolone were YUMMY  
& being the good missus that i am :wink: i thought i would give him a big kiss for bringing dinner home 8)

.....BUT he then tells me that im kissing the wrong person :shock: I should be kissing Squidder so mate this ones for you 
MMWWAAAAAAAAAH! :wink:


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice to catchup with fellow AKFF's on the salt and having the time to make the trip. Unfortunately I could only make Saturday and this is how the journey started.

Early rise in Canberra 4am (only got 3 hours sleep due to neigbours birthday dinner) planing to leave home at 5 am maybe arrive at 7 am to sneak an extra hour in before others arrive. Well that was the plan which did quite happen. Left home just be 6 for the journey to the south coast, Batemans Bay. The drive was slow due to heavy fog until Braidwood. Quick stop in Braidwood bakery for a hot pie for breakie and I noticed Garrick driving by.

Finally arrive at the meeting spot just be 8am, Kim was first to arrive and ready to go and not much later Garrick. Unpacked and ready to launch then the rest of the crew arrive, Funda, Red and Squidder.

The water was perfect conditions, no waves, no wind, a perfect start.

Time to start fishing and head our way to Yellow Rock and the bommies, casting soft plastics as few little squires and plenty of wrasse. Time to change to HB for a paddle and see how my luck holds. Trolling around the point I get hit by an oggie (Rock Cod) in 6 meters of water, this one kept for dinner. The morning continued this way for me Rock Cod, Sergeant Bakers, Wassie, and Pike. Luck was with me, a Squid on HB ... dinner.

All in all every one was having a great time all catching something. Time to head back for a late lunch and another session before returning back to Canberra.

Afternoon session it was just Kim and myself. Again perfect conditions but only two hours of light. We decided to fish closer to the launching spot and just around the point for snapper, flathead or bream, anything on offer. Myself plenty of little snapper but all under size, best was 24cm ... all back into the water. Kim was telling me how she never caught a Sergeant Baker and guest what she got one, back into the drink. Kim does it again Fattie for dinner.

Time to head back, pack up and drive back to Canberra for me while the everyone else is staying over night for more fishing the next day. Back in Canberra 8:30 pm and I feel so tired but happy.

Victor


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

GracefulLily said:


> I should be kissing Squidder so mate this ones for you
> MMWWAAAAAAAAAH! :wink:


Haha, cheers Suzie, just don't tell Squidette she'll kill me :wink: Glad the fish came up well. Allan tells me you're a professional crab eater, I'll have to catch some so you can show me your technique one day.


----------



## stiiixy (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey guys, that weekend looked the goods. Spewing I missed it.

(I spent the weekend shopping instead :shock: )

Might have to show my brother this thread and mates, and get a few hooked into this game. All that variety of fresh seafood (and exercise) is astounding.

P.S. Suby's Represent


----------



## Gibbo (Feb 26, 2007)

Great collection of reports. A few friends and I fished just south of Moruya Heads on Sat morn for a snapper, a good squid, yf pike and a few flathead then a quick session in Moruya River for a couple of flathead, although I must say we didn't get out too early on account of a late night telling too many lies. As your photos show so well, it was a beautiful day on the water.


----------



## GracefulLily (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey Squidder you catch me a crab or two and i'll show you how to eat them, mate nothing goes to waste 

Last time i went crabbing i got stung by a stingray so a little bit scepticale about it at the moment, but then again you guys do it diferently than we do(or did) in WA 8) 8) 
I used to go scoop netting waist deep in the river - spot them, hunt them, then scoop them in a hard net, or stand on them in the weed and then scoop them.

Funda tells me you guys think there's no meat in the head :?: :?: well let me tell you your missing out on the sweetest part for sure 

Oh and i promise i wont tell Squidette a thing :twisted: cross my heart and hope to.......well you know the rest :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2007)

GracefulLily said:


> Hey Squidder you catch me a crab or two and i'll show you how to eat them, mate nothing goes to waste
> 
> Last time i went crabbing i got stung by a stingray so a little bit scepticale about it at the moment, but then again you guys do it diferently than we do(or did) in WA 8) 8)
> I used to go scoop netting waist deep in the river - spot them, hunt them, then scoop them in a hard net, or stand on them in the weed and then scoop them.
> ...


WTF?

Do I need to buy more fishing gear now? swim for abs n crabs? and buy a spear gun too?

OMG! this is gunna cost a fortune to get all this gear and it looks like I have a pre approval, Squidder you're a champion dude, but just keep your lips off my mrs :lol: :lol:


----------



## GracefulLily (Feb 26, 2007)

HMMMMMMMMMMMMM.....well i dunno now, i dont remember giving premission to BUY anything :lol: :lol: :lol:

Borrow Squidder ....YES :lol: BUT buy for self NO.. :wink:

Maybe if Squidder is as good a teacher as he is a catcher i might think about it :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2007)

GracefulLily said:


> HMMMMMMMMMMMMM.....well i dunno now, i dont remember giving premission to BUY anything :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Borrow Squidder ....YES :lol: BUT buy for self NO.. :wink:
> 
> Maybe if Squidder is as good a teacher as he is a catcher i might think about it :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol:


The diving gear aint for me darlin, too much hard work!

I'm sure Squidder will teach you all you need to know about getting me a feed from the reefs


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

What a great read that was.  
I must try and take a weekend off from work and tag along next time :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeGZNccAAAxfgAASQKUAEAAgBCA/796gIABIinlMQNNppB6mj0gZkwAAAI09QQgQsEfjFEiVGnNwVMEMpPktH3qDq6+Q9zBeysw84pLVkZcFQOI49d9EAoklCaEfi7kinChIcMya44A=


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

knot-too-fast said:


> What a great read that was.
> I must try and take a weekend off from work and tag along next time :lol:


l'm a bit surprised you havent been fishiing with these guys yet John... :wink:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

GracefulLily said:


> Borrow Squidder ....YES :lol: BUT buy for self NO.. :wink:


LOL I thought slavery was abolished! :lol:

That's some fancy style cooking you do Red, what's the sauce that the pinky is sitting in?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbkNOtYAABRfgAASQGUAEAAiEAA/596gIACJEU9J6h6jTR4oaabUaDUwk9Tap+im1ND1A8oIFDzKpoOgw5KjztNXpeBRfjbVpKZIhgrSr7bFhunKuHGsU8fO1J8Wzbd62LcDZDI31YYINcLFAWetjQGSvCE8Z8rzQ+g/IsJDbMRMV1aAsqqfB8vqcrhH8XckU4UJC5DTrWA=


----------

